# Frog dinner



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has fed or knows if feeding frogs to red bellies would be ok? I have a cabin that i go to weekly during the summer time and i catch a ton of frogs that i could feed if i knew this.... thanks


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

not good,may poision them.


----------



## Misbehavin (Jan 3, 2004)

what he said


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I cought a bull frog in my ice fishing bait trap the other day, my RBPs and Caribas seemed to like him very well! I would skip toad though as they may not like the toxins.


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)

not all frogs are poison. I have a small swamp near my house and we go fishin fro trout with frog bait. works everytime


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

i think its crule they feel pain not like feeders and the frog would die slow just get feeder goldfish


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

DanJ said:


> not all frogs are poison. I have a small swamp near my house and we go fishin fro trout with frog bait. works everytime


 Not saying all are posion,just as a genral rule,i do not feed them,i do not care what fish in the river eat,mine are in a home aquarium,if you want to feed your p's frogs,then do it,they are your fish.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

This question seems to pop up a lot.....frogs are a poor choice if wild caught, biggest reason is introduction of parasites to the P's.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Not a good idea


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Not a good idea


 agreed


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I put a leopard frog in my 40 gal w/ my 10" rhom. He took it down from the surface to the bottom, bit it in half, swallowed the one half and then chomped down the other half. The frog was prob 3 inches long. I have no idea about how a frog w/ affect your fish/water. Frogs are best kept as pond animals.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

sooo traumatic, what are you saying??? Yes or no?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

just stay away from amphibians and lizards. they may have skin secretions that can be harmful to fishes. Just stick to B.Scott's instructions at the pinned topic in the Feeding And Nutrition Section.
:nod:


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I havent feed a frog yet but I would. I mean they eat frogs in the wild.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

If you know what kind of frog it is then do some research to make sure it is not poisonous. If it is not then I don't see why you can use it as feeders. I think it is more appropriate than say a mouse since the likelyhood that they will kill and eat a frog in the wild is much higher. Mice can bite and there is a small chance that they may bite the p's eye. I don't think you will have this problem with a frog.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Toxic or not isn't the mina isuue at hand: like Crockeeper said, frogs (like any other animal taken from the wild) can introduce parasites, diseases or other unwanted elements in your tank.

It would be quite sad (or maybe rather ironic) to wipe out an entire fish collection, just you had to see some carnage.

But it's not my fish - anyone should do as (s)he wants: it's their (potential) loss...
Just don't compain _if_ something has happened.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Toxic or not isn't the mina isuue at hand: like Crockeeper said, frogs (like any other animal taken from the wild) can introduce parasites, diseases or other unwanted elements in your tank.
> 
> It would be quite sad (or maybe rather ironic) to wipe out an entire fish collection, just you had to see some carnage.
> 
> ...


 Comets are bred for feeding and they can be laiden with diseases. I think this is a risk we take with any live food. I understand your point though and I think it is always a risk feeding live foods. I just thought the question should be answered completely instead of just saying..don't do it. I feed my p's comets and I don't see why I wouldn't feed them frogs if I knew that they are not toxic and maybe quarantine them for a few days first.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You're right.

There's nothing wrong with feeding live animals (some simply enjoy watching it, others use it as a workout for their fish, and yet others don't even have another choice), as long as you know what you are doing, and to what risks you'll expose your precious pets - but some tend to overlook those risks, and end up with a disaster that could have been avoided in the first place...
That's why I added my 2 cents about wild animals.


----------

